# Mysitc Earth



## netnomad (Jul 10, 2003)

What ever happened to it?

-NetNomad


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 10, 2003)

Aye, it was a mighty undertaking that I never got far enough along the taking of to really get into my groove.  I've taken on more of a support role lately, editing and shoring up a few books or articles here and there, so I haven't had as much time for my own writing.  I am hoping that Cyberzombie and I will be able to work a little of my Mythic Earth ideas into the revisions of The Elements of Magic, but it's all very much up in the air right now.


----------



## netnomad (Jul 10, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Aye, it was a mighty undertaking that I never got far enough along the taking of to really get into my groove.  I've taken on more of a support role lately, editing and shoring up a few books or articles here and there, so I haven't had as much time for my own writing.  I am hoping that Cyberzombie and I will be able to work a little of my Mythic Earth ideas into the revisions of The Elements of Magic, but it's all very much up in the air right now. *




So it has gone to the great void in the sky.   It will be missed.

-NetNomad


----------



## tensen (Jul 10, 2003)

Simmering in the pot waiting to boil... unfortunately watched too often, and with a watched pot never boiling... it is just hanging around.


----------

